
A genetic algorithm Twitter art bot in Clojure - mbil
https://matthewbilyeu.com/blog/2019-12-31/a-genetic-algorithm-twitter-art-bot-in-clojure
======
perl4ever
The problem with this is that starting off, it's getting no likes, and to a
human eye, the output all looks the same.

If one day it does get some attention, that doesn't mean the people who like
it will differentiate between the images.

The dimension of variation and the fitness function just aren't matched up.

